# Recall Training workshops by Cockapoo Owners Club.



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Join us on Facebook page for our new recall workshop run by Anne Rogers our ADPT Qualified trainer and behaviourist. 


Week one will involve daily training plans which can be printed off and this will then be followed by weekly plans. It will involve ongoing support and advice not only by Anne our trainer but by all our other Owners club members who are taking part. 


If you would like to take part please join our club and then our Facebook group. The link can be found on the front of our website.

Our club offers free membership and we operate a policy of a being non profit making website.

Join club here: http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/JoinUsForm.html


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh brilliant, can do with all the help anyone can offer.
When is it going to start?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fiver said:


> Oh brilliant, can do with all the help anyone can offer.
> When is it going to start?


It's started now.......... you can get todays from our FB page.

There will be lessons to follow each day but you can work at your own pace.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

From Our trainer to explain the workshop:


In week 1 we are going to introduce prep work for recall training; this includes background work, equipment preparation, trick training, communication, fixing recall problems, management to prevent further mistakes, increasing the value to rewards, Know Your Name Game and Collar Grab training. 
Week 1 is going to be hard work and you and your pet will be kept busy but stick with it and it will be worth it!
The plan is for recall exercises to be introduced over about 6 weeks but it takes about 3 months of practice to get real results so take your time and work through the exercises at your (and your dog’s) own pace.
Practice will generally be needed for a couple of 5-10 minutes sessions a day and lots of working the training exercises into everyday life. Remember, that we are always training our dogs even if we don’t think we are they do!! 
Best of luck!
The entire course will be available to you in pdf. document format so that you can print the course out in handout form if you like. I will post the link to each document and you can access it from anywhere.
I encourage you to comment on your progress, leave questions and queries and to post pictures and clips of you and your dog working on the exercises.
You can PM me if you would prefer and I will post your query (anonymously) and hopefully an answer for it too!

I will post all the links on the Cockapoo- Owners- club FB group page.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok I'm going on face book to have a good look and thank you I'm sure this is going to be a great help to lots of owners,myself included hopefuly.


----------

